# How to prepare for a emt interview?



## word2yamutha (Apr 12, 2011)

So I have an interview with an ems company finally.  Im extremly nervous because when I applied their were over 200 applications.  Luckly I scored an interview and I went to emt school their.  I have experience in the medical field, im a er tech in a hospital.  I need this job for truck experience and I'm in paramedic school so it would be a good place to learn.  Any ideas what I should go over when I interview?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2011)

Most EMT interviews will be just like any other job interview. There's a group of common questions that may be asked. 

This topic has been discussed ad nauseam... I suggest using the search feature.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 12, 2011)

*Look good, sound good, don't offer extra info.*

Just like being a witness.B)


----------

